# Saw him up by Lake Cadillac



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Saw him on shore


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

Cute little bugger.


----------



## yup (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice pic! Very cool


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought I was going crazy when I saw something dart between rocks


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice.

There used to be a family of them that would hang out under the public docks on Lake Cadillac. People would toss them minnows and small panfish and they'd go scurry back under the docks with their meal.


----------

